

Ask HN: What's your Twitter handle? - DorintheFlora

Alternately: Who do you follow and why?
======
gw666
[https://twitter.com/Therapy4Change](https://twitter.com/Therapy4Change)

On HN, I'm gw666, and I have a low but meaningful karma score of 209.

I tweet occasionally, mostly with worthwhile links on subjects like self-
improvement, brain research, productivity hacks, etc.

Please check out the link above and follow me if you like what I've posted so
far. Thanks!

\--Gregg Williams (my Twitter summary is below)

Marriage & Family Therapist, formerly of Apple and BYTE magazine. Very
interested in the brain, psychosomatic illness, how people change, technology.

------
mindcrime
Personal: [https://twitter.com/mindcrime](https://twitter.com/mindcrime)

Startup: [https://twitter.com/fogbeamlabs](https://twitter.com/fogbeamlabs)

Who do I follow? Wow, that's a long list. Too many to post here.

------
flavmartins
[http://twitter.com/flavmartins](http://twitter.com/flavmartins)

I pretty much follow everyone with a real account back. I don't surf the
general timeline but follow hashtags and keywords for conversations taking
place online.

------
Jeremy1026
[https://twitter.com/Jeremy1026](https://twitter.com/Jeremy1026)

My following habits vary greatly, the three main demographics I follow are 1)
Chivers #KCCO, 2) Hockey Fans, 3) Programmers

------
acangiano
[https://twitter.com/acangiano](https://twitter.com/acangiano)

------
makerops
[https://twitter.com/makerop](https://twitter.com/makerop)

------
DorintheFlora
To try to get things rolling: Mine is @DorintheFlora.

------
cgallic
@gallic_c

